# Need a 24 x 24 x 36 inches stand for my cube tank



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I am looking for a 24 x 24 x 36 inches cube stand with a single door for my frag tank. I know BigAls has one but thts only 30" high. Do we have anyone here who can build one for me and how much would it cost to build OR does anyone have something lying around that I can buy off of you. Let me know. Thanks and Happy Reefing


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Put something together in extruded aluminum not very difficult but looks very cool.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Check Aquainspiration. That's where I got my stand.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

goobafish said:


> Check Aquainspiration. That's where I got my stand.


I don't think they are 36" tall if I'm not mistaken?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

They have a lot of stands, not sure what they have in stock right now. Mine is 30" tall.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

kamal said:


> Put something together in extruded aluminum not very difficult but looks very cool.


Thanks Kamal yes I am looking into them Fury165 has a similar stand the problem is they are too expensive but nonetheless I will check out.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

i have a 24x24' extruded aluminium stand i can sell
ill go measure the height
taking down the tank today


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok let me know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

goobafish said:


> They have a lot of stands, not sure what they have in stock right now. Mine is 30" tall.


Hi Gooba,
Do you have a contact name and no. for the aquainspiration guys? I found them online but no one is responding..


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

blunthead said:


> i have a 24x24' extruded aluminium stand i can sell
> ill go measure the height
> taking down the tank today


Seen this stand, its really nice, extruded aluminum.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

